# disk i/o error bevor flashing



## Misener (17. April 2004)

dere!

ich habe einen amd athlon xp1800+ - doch bislang war es mir nicht möglich die vollkommenen 1,5 ghz des cpus auszunutzen denn obwohl meine 512 mb sdram auf 133 mhz hätten laufen sollen, taten sie es nicht - stattdessen beließ ich sie bisweilen auf 100 mhz was zur folge hatte, dass der cpu nur mit 1,145 ghz lief.

deshalb habe ich mir unlängst 512 mb ddr mit 400 mhz zugelegt (mein motherboard - elitegroup k7s5a ver. 3.1 - lässt zwar für ddr max 266 mhz zu aber egal). nach installation des selbigen stellte ich jedoch fest, dass ich in meinem bios (ami bios 02/06/26) im punkt cpu pnp setup page bei dram frequency nicht mehr als 133 mhz eistellen konnte. doch damit nicht genug, manchmal war mir ein starten des pcs überhaupt nicht mehr möglich, sprich es erscheint kein bild, allerdings werden offensichtlich ununterbrochen das cd-rom laufwerk und das brenner-laufwerk "gescannt". manchmal werde ich auch grundlos dazu aufgefordert eine boot-disc einzulegen. und selbst wenn es mal funktioniert benötigt der pc mehrere minuten um sec. master und slave zu finden.

das verwunderte mich, also entschloss ich mich ein kleines bios-update durchzuführen. da ich sowas noch nie gemacht hatte informierte ich mich zunächst diesbezüglich. mein erstes problem war schon mal, dass ich nicht gewusst habe, welche version ich mir herunterladen sollte. hierfür bitte ich auf http://www.ecs.com.tw/download/dw_spec.asp?product_id=192 gehen. mein bios hat wie gesagt die version 02/06/26. heruntergeladen habe ich mir die version 02/10/29, da ich mir über die kompatibilität der version 030811 nicht im klaren war (bereits an dieser stelle bitte ich um aufklärung) auch war mir nicht klar ob ich version k7s5a021029.exe oder k7s5a021029tsd.exe vorziehen sollte - wie gesagt, ich bin bei solchen sachen recht ahnungslos.

soweit so gut. ich erstellte also eine boot diskette und gab additional noch das .rom file und die datei aminf333.exe darauf. jedoch bereits der erste boot-versuch von der disc schlug fehl - also änderte ich im bios zunächst mal die startreihenfolge - sprich floppy zuerst. doch auch dies zeigte keine wirkung.

bei jedem versuch des startens von der boot-disc erhalte ich die fehlermeldung "disk  i/o error" und werde aufgeforderte die diskette zu replatzieren und anschließend eine beliebige taste zu drücken. lege ich an dieser stelle die diskette neu ein und betätige eine taste startet sich windows sofort ganz normal.

ich habe hierfür absolut keine erklärung und bitte um hilfe. und vielleicht hat ja das flashen des bios überhaupt keinen sinn? vielleicht liegt mein eigentliches problem (sprich die nicht vorhandene möglichkeit den ram auf 266 mhz zu stellen) ganz woanders.


----------



## server (18. April 2004)

Wenn du den DDR RAM auf 266 MHZ laufen lassen möchtest, musst du im BIOS für die Ram Frequenzy 133 MHZ einstellen, da es DDR Ram is. DDR steht für Double Data Rate und ist doppelt so schnell als ein SD Ram Baustein gleicher Baugröße, da der Datentransfer auf beiden Seiten des Bausteines während eines Taktzyklus ermöglicht wird.

Ich weiss nicht genau, wie das bei deinem BIOS ist, aber ich stelle den Frontsidebus für die CPU ein, und das ist dann auch die Ram Frequenz.

Irgendwo in deinem BIOS müsste es eine Einstellung geben, die Ratio oder Multiplikator heisst.

D.h. Wenn du 133 MHZ Frontsidebus einstellst, dann müsstest du einen Multiplikator (oder Ratio) von 11 einstellen, um auf deine 1,5 GHZ zu kommen.
Ratio sollte im gleichen Menü sein wie FSB Frequenz.


----------



## Misener (18. April 2004)

erst mal vielen dank für die resonanz!

dessen war ich mir nicht bewusst, dass die einstellungen prinzipiell korrekt sind, habe schon befürchtet, dass ich mir infolge meiner unfähigkeit irgendwas ruiniert habe...

wegen den bootproblemen ansich werd ich mich nochmal umsehen.

danke nochmal!


----------



## server (18. April 2004)

Wie sieht das Bootproblem den genaus aus?

Ist es nur wie oben beschrieben, wenn du von einer Diskette booten willst oder dauert es allgemein sehr lange, bis dein Computer alle Laufwerke erkennt?


----------



## Misener (18. April 2004)

der pc lässt sich manchmal wie gesagt nicht einschalten (das einzige was er tut ist ununterbrochen abwechselnd das cdrom laufwerk und das brennerlaufwerk zu überprüfen), wieder andere male sagt er mir ich soll eine boot-disc einlegen, mache ich das gibt er einen "disk i/o error" aus. manchmal benötigt er minutenlang um beim booten sec. master und slave zu detecten und selbst jedesmal, wenn ich es schaffe ihn erfolgreich zu starten muss ich ca. 5 minuten warten, bis ich überhaupt irgendwas machen kann (das systray lädt sich nicht zu ende - beispielsweise lan-verbindung, firewall, usw. - erst wenn alles korrekt geladen ist, ist es mir möglich aktionen auszuführen...). außerdem erkennt er manche gerätschaften wie zb drucker immer wieder neu wenn ich sie einschalte... 

recht suspekt das ganze...


----------



## server (19. April 2004)

Wann hast du Windows das letzte Mal installiert und welches Windows hast du?

Ich würde mal folgendes machen: Den Rechner starten und die Dateien, die du dir aufheben willst auf CD brennen. Dann die ganze Festplatte formatieren und Windows neu installieren.
Wenn es dann immer noch nicht besser funktioniert bleibt dir nur mehr der Kauf eines neuen Mainboardes.


----------



## Misener (19. April 2004)

ich habe win xp - habe jedoch erst vor kurzem formatiert.

das beunruhigt mich jetzt allerdings, sollte ich mir wirklich lediglich durch das einbauen eines neuen ram-sticks das motherboard ruiniert haben?


----------



## server (20. April 2004)

?
Hast du die alten Teile noch?
Vielleicht kommt dein Mainboard einfach mit einer der neuen Komponeten nicht klar. Das gibt es manchmal, dass sich zwei Geräte nicht mögen.

Um welchen Hersteller deiner RAM Bausteine handelt es sich?
Kannst du dir wo einen anderen DDR Baustein ausleihen?


----------



## videostudiodigital (22. April 2004)

Hallo

Ich wird fast behauptet das dein EPROM vom Bios kaputt ist .

Das ist der kleine Speicherchip auf dem Board der die Biosdaten beinhaltet.

Weil wie du schreibst sucht ja das Bios die Laufwerke unkontrolliert ab das heist da es irgendwelche Signale von den Laufwerken bekommt die aber im Bios nicht zu Ordnen kann.
Das es Probleme mit dem Arbeitsspeicher gibt kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen da dies nicht relevant ist beim hochfahren. ( Solange kein Adressfehler vorliegt wird er angetaktet mit dem was das Board hergibt )
Sollte es schwierigkeiten mit dem Arbeitspeicher geben das würde dir dann Windows XP bei der Installation melden da dort dann alle Adressen des Speicher abgefragt und kontrolliert werden.


Du hast jetzt 3 möglichkeiten :

1. du gehst ins Bios und setzt das Board auf Werkeinstellung zurück 

2. du rufst den Hersteller an und sagst du brauchst einen neuen Bioschip

3. du wirst dir wohl oder übel ein neues Board kaufen müssen

Achtung bevor du 1 und 2 machen willst dann nehme vorher die Batterie raus teste sie ob die noch genug Spannung hat ziehe den Netzstecker setzte den Jumper auf löschen und lass den Rechner eine halbe Stunde in ruhe, dann baust du Batterie wieder ein setzt den Jumper um und gibst wieder Strom drauf und dann beginnst du mit 1 oder 2

gruss


----------



## Misener (22. April 2004)

habe infineon ram sticks... so in etwa heißen die glaube ich

@vsdigital: danke, werde ich ausprobieren


----------

